# Adaptador microSD a USB casero



## danith72 (Ago 16, 2008)

Holaaaaaaa!soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy estudiando ingenieria tecnica industrial especializada en electronica. El problema esque muxa teoria y poca practica, por lo menos en mi universidad asi que estoy intentando aprender solo con amigos.

Mi idea es fabricar un adaptador casero de microSD a USB. Lo primero que he hecho a sido buscar información y datasheet sobre las señales de una microSD y USB. He buscado el microcontrolador de interfaz. Es un PIC 16C745 o 18F2455,pero no lo se seguro, tengo que seguir leyendo.

La duda es que debo hacer aora?como conecto las señales, que resistencia utilizar, cuantos condensadores. como conectarlos. Gracias de antemano. Ayuda sobre esto please!


----------



## asherar (Ago 17, 2008)

No te puedo contestar a eso, pero te acerco este enlace para cuando tengas que mandar la información a una PC. 

Espero que esto también te sea util.
Saludos.


----------



## danith72 (Ago 18, 2008)

Hollaaa, muxa gracias por el enlace, me ha servido de ayuda. Pero el problema que tengo es que programa debo instalar al micro que voy a utilizar para que el ordenador reconozca el dispositivo y a su vez que pueda leer y escribir sobre la microSD.


----------



## mahu (Sep 23, 2008)

Instala Proteus 7.2 el cual tiene entre sus ejemplos del 18f4550 varios proyectos usb, entre ellos el que buscas


----------



## stevenson (Mar 24, 2011)

hola amigos...
Ultimamente he visto que se han popularizado mucho unos pequenos aparaticos o conversores de micro sd a usb, pero buscando en la web no encuentro la forma en que se conectan las salidas de la sd, aparentemente en el conversor no hay ningun tipo de circuito, la idea es hacer uno con la entrada sd de una camara vieja..... siiii ya se que los conversores de los que les hablo son muyyyy baratos pero en vista de que tengo los elementos me gustaria hacerlo 
Gracias!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 24, 2011)

stevenson dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos...
> Ultimamente he visto que se han popularizado mucho unos pequenos aparaticos o conversores de micro sd a usb, pero buscando en la web no encuentro la forma en que se conectan las salidas de la sd, aparentemente en el conversor no hay ningun tipo de circuito, la idea es hacer uno con la entrada sd de una camara vieja..... siiii ya se que los conversores de los que les hablo son muyyyy baratos pero en vista de que tengo los elementos me gustaria hacerlo
> Gracias!!



Seria bueno que destaparas uno y verificaras si tiene algun circuito, la verdad no estan facil como lo ves.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)

Salen 3 o 4 dólares y *si* tienen electrónica-lógica dentro 

Saludos !


----------



## stevenson (Mar 25, 2011)

mmm interesante, deben ser componentes muy pequeños..quizas smd... bueno pero entonces, ¿¿hay alguna forma de obtener un circuito equivalente??? tambien recuerdo que tengo una memoria "M2", seria mucha la diferenca entre estas dos memorias?


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

Buenas, la verdad este a sido un proyecto bastante tedioso y me gustaría buscar opiniones.
Verán, e intentado hacer un sistema simple donde pueda soldar un adaptador de microSD a SD con un cable USB con un extremo macho para la PC. Pero la tarjeta tiene nueve contactos, y el USB solo cuatro.
Tengo los diagramas con lo que hace cada pin, pero aparte del GRND no e encontrado ninguno que se correspondan.

Soy muy nuevo en el foro y no me dejan subir fotos 

Espero puedan ayudarme o decirme si al menos es posible hacerlo, sya que con esto de los USB  y adaptadores no soy muy bueno, gracias. ...


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Jul 13, 2014)

Escribe en Google,lo mismo que aqui,y tendras varias respuestas.


Como hacer un lector de tarjetas SD/USB,  Google  buscar.


Saludos


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

gracias por responder, pues lo hice pero solo me aparece uno que se hace con un cable IDE y va a la tarjeta madre, pero mi intención es hacerlo portable.
igual gracias pura vida


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2014)

Eso que tu buscas cuesta 1€ y es mas barato y fácil de encontrar montado que las piezas. De hecho compré uno de saldo por si un día necesitaba los conectores. De momento no lo he destripado aún.
No es nada fácil lo que pretendes, o usas un integrado especifico o te volverás loco.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 13, 2014)

> Espero puedan ayudarme o decirme si al menos es posible hacerlo



directo de la SD o MMC al USB sin nada de por medio no es posible.

en otras palabras, el USB es un protocolo diferente al  protocolo SD/MMC  o SPI.

como dice scooter lo mas facil es que compres un adaptador..


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

bueno en si es mejor, es que ocupo meterlo en un control de nes  y quería hacerlo a mano, pero si no se puede les agradezco mucho, igual puedo comprar uno y destriparlo para acomodarlo en el control. 
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## mcrven (Jul 13, 2014)

DjWatz dijo:
			
		

> bueno en si es mejor, es que ocupo meterlo en un control de nes  y quería hacerlo a mano, pero si no se puede les agradezco mucho, igual puedo comprar uno y destriparlo para acomodarlo en el control.
> gracias por sus respuestas



La verdad es que no entiendo muy bien tu idea. Solo con colocar un receptáculo USB a tu equipo tienes. Le conectas un pincho igual al de la imagen y ya tienes memoria conectada. Así conservas el pincho tal como está y lo puedes utilizar en cualquier otro equipo.

Digo yo, claro está...


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

es que querían hacer algo con un control de nes, o bueno su carcasa, pero ya resolví y lo voy a convertir en un cargador universal de 3.7


----------

